

Nixie is a wearable camera that can fly. What u think? - mkaroumi
http://www.gadgethunt.club/posts/fJKTvSTgxR8o6u89J

======
mtmail
Please just link to [http://flynixie.com/](http://flynixie.com/) with a proper
title. Your link to a post on gadgethunt.club (which seems to be your website)
adds no additional value.

~~~
mkaroumi
I understand, but I think it adds tons of value. If people are interested in
Nixie, some of them are probably also interested in Gadget Hunt.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Adds value for you, not HN.

